# can you house 2 chinese water dragons togetha??



## smokiedragon (May 24, 2011)

hey guys , 
went into a reptile shop the other day and tried to purchase a female water dragon for my male to have girlfriend , unfortunately they were too small to match up but once we got talking to the staff and they gave me the advice that you shouldnt house 2 together wether they are female and male or ffemale and female ! was she right in this advice , are they better off on their own?

let me know your opinions guys as i think he would like a girly to take down to the water bowl :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

water dragons can be housed together, but there is always a risk, they can take a disliking to each other and fight, but it is uncommon, males are territorial so only one male per tank, or they will fight, but males can be housed with females, i would personally never house just one male and one female together, due to the males eagerness to mate, he will be on the female alot, and assert his dominance alot over her, which can be stressful to the female and stop her feeding, and cause alot of issues. So i would always advise going for trios, with one male and 2 females, this way the males attention is shared by the females, so each one gets a break, this reduces stress, and tends to allow the group to all do better. 
I would also advise that you make sure they are all of breeding size and age, otherwise the male will mature quicker than the females and will try and mate them too early, which can lead to egg binding if the females do get pregnant and are not large enough or well enough developed to pass the eggs.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I found my water dragons done well together. 
I can easily see why the pet shop has said that though because of the amount of "clouded and arrogant thought" surrounding the matter of co-habitation as a whole.

But to answer your question in adequate sized enclosures, with sexes and sizes taken into consideration, yes they can be housed together.


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Im 50/50 on this one. My hubby kept a pair a while back with no problems what so ever. Recently bought a pair again, and just had to split them up due to the male never leaving the female alone, so a suppose it just depends on the dragons really.


----------



## trevorb (Sep 24, 2009)

my 2 are together and have been for about 2 years or more now : victory:


----------

